# SUB AND AMP PACKAGE



## datboimell (Aug 31, 2004)

well im not a genius when it comes to car audio equipment but i was lookin around on ebay and found this......are these any good......is evrything worth the price...or is evrything just plain garbage and i shouldnt waste my time.....here goes the link please leave as much info as possible.......
member im a newbie at car audio

http://cgi.ebay.com/2-Car-Audio-Amp...bayphotohosting


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

bad link.....


----------



## datboimell (Aug 31, 2004)

sry hear it is again................
http://cgi.ebay.com/2-Car-Audio-Amp...bayphotohosting
i need all the info i can possibly take in..............


----------



## datboimell (Aug 31, 2004)

3rd times the charm if the other 2 links arent working
http://cgi.ebay.com/2-Car-Audio-Amp...oryZ4950QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Not worth 5 dollars... Waste of money.


----------



## sentratuner (Aug 6, 2005)

asleepz said:


> Not worth 5 dollars... Waste of money.


just curious I don't know anything about subs either but why are they not worth a shit the name brand or is there something you can look at?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

brands are no name pieces of crap, that's about it


----------



## black97ser (May 5, 2005)

not to mention that both amps together would not power one of the subs, if they are even rated correctly. both amps are quoted at 160watts each. one sub is quoted at 600watts. all togethre ur powering subs that handle 2400 watts, with only 320 from the amps.

personally, i dont think i would put that in my car if someone offered me 50 bucks. especially since i already got a satisfying system.


----------



## stevensol (Aug 7, 2005)

black97ser said:


> not to mention that both amps together would not power one of the subs, if they are even rated correctly. both amps are quoted at 160watts each. one sub is quoted at 600watts. all togethre ur powering subs that handle 2400 watts, with only 320 from the amps.
> 
> personally, i dont think i would put that in my car if someone offered me 50 bucks. especially since i already got a satisfying system.


In the pic of the amp it has 1600 peak labeled on it. That was prob a typo when he was describing it, but it's still a low quality shitty system.


----------



## TheMadCheshire (Dec 30, 2004)

Ginourmous Waste of money. Those 1600 watt amps put out like 80 RMS when bridged. No joke. My friend got them(after trying and trying to tell him not to) and you can't feel crap. No information sheet comes with the subs and the amps have this little manual that doesnt really tell you crap. BTW, the wires hook up vertically, not horizontally like most amps. It bugs the heck outta me cause it was so damn hard to hook up wires.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Run away screaming.


----------



## datboimell (Aug 31, 2004)

i was also lookin into the kicker solo barics.....just one 15'' and some damn good speakers................


----------

